# Hi, I'm looking into getting a service dog!



## DavidJonR (Nov 27, 2013)

This is a repost from the Welcome Mat under the advice is Sunflowers:

Hello Forum,

My name is David, I'm an undergraduate student in New Jersey: I currently commute, but I usually dorm. Anyway, I'm very interested in acquiring a service dog. I have spastic cerebral palsy, which renders me a moderate quadriplegic. I can ambulate (walk) but outside of home, I generally use a mobility scooter to navigate. I can step out of the scooter to move around, but my mobility is limited. Having a mobility service dog would grant me much more freedom and would make solo adventures much safer. 

My family got a German Shepherd 2 years and 2 months ago, Rambo. He's great, although he's developed some separation anxiety issues (too excited to see family members, me included) since summer's end because I am, ironically, the person who exercises him most and school has constricted my time since I can't bring him along with me for exercise. He's also intermittently "claims" me on walks, more recently. He's docile at home. I'm working on correcting the problem behaviors (advice is very welcome); my experience with Rambo has generally been very positive. I'll probably put up his papers later on.

Because I am looking to acquire a service GSD, I was wondering about kennels/breeders that produce strong, stable, reliable dogs. Does anyone have any feedback on Vom Eichenluft?


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Hey David (Welcome!!!), The mods moved your other thread here. No need to double post.


----------



## DavidJonR (Nov 27, 2013)

Hi Lilie, 

I realized my thread was moved after I posted this. How can I remove this thread?


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

No problem with the double thread. I'm just going to lock this one so all further remarks will go to one.


----------

